
There Are at Least 36 Intelligent Alien Civilizations in Galaxy, Say Scientists - jchanimal
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jamiecartereurope/2020/06/15/there-are-36-intelligent-alien-civilizations-in-our-galaxy-say-scientists/#23805dac694f
======
AnimalMuppet
... _if_ their particular model is right.

